# 1937 Colson Packard...imperial? Or standard?



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 7, 2015)

Found this. Worked a deal. Arranging it's trip to me. 

Big thanks to Nick Baxter for helping with the packing and shipping of this bike. It was found in Minneapolis.  

Fork is wrong but but still has badge.
Light looks to have been changed. 
It should have the long Colson stem right.
Guard is an add on.
Paint is spectacular. So is the overall condition.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 7, 2015)

I just messed myself


----------



## fatbike (Sep 7, 2015)

Imperial paint Scheme. WF badge. It's a deluxe. And with the Lobdel and WF badge. Killer! Actual Imperial in 37 came with that side stand, most think it's a drop, nice to see it with it. My original also came with it. I see you have both. Very cool. Excellent find. But mine didn't have the badge. Amazing it was somehow incorporated into the bike after the springer was added, crazy rigged up brace plate for it. You're stoked. I bet someone thought it was a Schwinn with that springer)).

Should have a long feather guard, long stem and of course right Fork with truss. It's a one year only fork. Feel free to pm me for details if you don't know.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 7, 2015)

I love it, can't wait to see it with a gentle cleaning.


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Beautiful bike. Very nice find. Badge looks right to me.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 8, 2015)

Love this bike even though a few of its parts are incorrect. Killer waterfall badge. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 8, 2015)

Would love to find one someday.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I just messed myself




Me too, kind of...
[video=youtube;VLnWf1sQkjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/video]


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 8, 2015)

Now that was just really tasteless...


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 8, 2015)

Hilarious!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, 

I'd say this bike is much more rare than your typical Bluebird, or airflow. So few factory '37 imperials in existence.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I'd say this bike is much more rare than your typical Bluebird, or airflow. So few factory '37 imperials in existence.




I agree but rarity and desirability are two different animals! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 8, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree but rarity and desirability are two different animals! V/r Shawn




Right, this might bring half what those would bring but I've always liked rarity more than desirability anyways!

It's not for sale either way..haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 8, 2015)

Very awesome find bro.... That is a nice Colson Imperial kinda reminds me off a Captain America themed bike, still badass!! Im shocked no one on here was on you on about waterfall badge being real or fake very suprised!!! Here is a pic i have maybe this will help you out finding the correct chainguard. Congrats and enjoy you new whip!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 8, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Very awesome find bro.... That is a nice Colson Imperial kinda reminds me off a Captain America themed bike, still badass!! Im shocked no one on here was on you on about waterfall badge being real or fake very suprised!!! Here is a pic i have maybe this will help you out finding the correct chainguard. Congrats and enjoy you new whip!




That one is sweet! 

It's definitely a real badge. The bike hasn't been touched since the 50's most likely. 

Thanks for sharing 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 8, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree but rarity and desirability are two different animals! V/r Shawn



I'm more into rarity. This and the Commander are 2 rare must haves in my opinion. Love them both the same. Colson in the 36-38 range are great.


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 8, 2015)

Awesome find man! Love these bikes!


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 9, 2015)

OMG Chris, coming from you made it piss your pants funny........







bikewhorder said:


> Me too, kind of...
> [video=youtube;VLnWf1sQkjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/video]


----------



## yeshoney (Sep 9, 2015)

I have this fork for sale if it is the correct one for that bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2015)

That's a '36 or '37 Non-deluxe. Not for the waterfall badge.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 9, 2015)

yeshoney said:


> I have this fork for sale if it is the correct one for that bike.




Thanks but mike is right. I need the '37 waterfall badge fork


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbike (Sep 11, 2015)

You'll need a fork and guard and stem like this. Your WF nameplate looks real to me. My original below the other 37 I owned. Someday it will be done. And actually it was a blue/red like yours. Someone painted the blue with black house paint. It wasn't as clean as yours but a real one.

I'm in search for a very clean Delta Twinkie tail light and an original Delta handle bar horn button. That's it to complete this bike, parts wise. The twinkles shown, one was a poor repop and the other was an original but to damaged for me.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 11, 2015)

fatbike said:


> You'll need a fork and guard and stem like this. Your WF nameplate looks real to me. My original below the other 37 I owned. Someday it will be done. And actually it was a blue/red like yours. Someone painted the blue with black house paint. It wasn't as clean as yours but a real one.
> 
> I'm in search for a very clean Delta Twinkie tail light and an original Delta handle bar horn button. That's it to complete this bike, parts wise. The twinkles shown, one was a poor repop and the other was an original but to damaged for me.




Thanks for sharing! 

Please send what I need my way if you've got leftovers $$$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 16, 2015)

Posted much better pictures (thanks to Nick Baxter)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2015)

Great looking bikes!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2015)

Still drooling over this Tyler. Closest I'll ever get to an Imperial...




I have the tank, but not on bike at this ride.


----------



## spokesman (Sep 17, 2015)

fatbike said:


> Imperial paint Scheme. WF badge. It's a deluxe. And with the Lobdel and WF badge. Killer! Actual Imperial in 37 came with that side stand, most think it's a drop, nice to see it with it. My original also came with it. I see you have both. Very cool. Excellent find. But mine didn't have the badge. Amazing it was somehow incorporated into the bike after the springer was added, crazy rigged up brace plate for it. You're stoked. I bet someone thought it was a Schwinn with that springer)).
> 
> Should have a long feather guard, long stem and of course right Fork with truss. It's a one year only fork. Feel free to pm me for details if you don't know.




HI Derek

What is the side stand that you refer to for the 37 imperial? An Atwood ? Miller? other? Also what makes the fork one year only? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2015)

Believe it's a Wald





'37 only fork will allow for a "waterfall" badge, but crown is smooth. '38 is pinched/peaked.


----------



## spokesman (Sep 17, 2015)

Mike 
wow interesting looking stand...never seen one before. Thanks for the pic and info on the fork too. I seem to remember somewhere way back in my memory banks that I should have known the difference between the 37 and 38....semi-senior moment?  Thanks for the reminder, I'll have to pull my colsons out of storage and take another look at some forks.


----------

